# شاهد تفاصيل مدينتك مع برنامج Google maps المذهل في احدث اصداراته[2011]



## الآنسة هيفاء (31 مايو 2011)

[2011] برنامج Google maps الرهيييييب في احدث اصدار [2011]​ 

 البرنامج يمكنك من مشاهدة كافة مدن ودول العالم كما يعمل البرنامج على تحديد المكان بالدقة عبر خاصية ال *GPRS*​ البرنامج متوافق مع جميع جوالات *الجيل الثاني* و *الثالث* و*الخاااامس*​ 

 





















​





اضغط هنا لتحميل الملف







1.20 م.ب



.
.

تحياتي للجميع
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع اعجاب الجميع
اللهم أكفني شر الأشرار ، اللهم إن كانو يبيتون لي أذية فأنت حسبهم ، اللهم إني أعوذ بك منهم ومن أفعالهم



​


----------

